# Peeing in front of you=trust?



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Never really thought much about it, but I could see how it might be true to some extent. While peeing a horse is somewhat "immobile" (too strong of a word, but you get my drift I hope). So the horse would have to feel that there is no danger around. Completely opposite to a nervous horse who will poop on everything in site.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I see lots of horses peeing at any time, not just when they're comfortable around certain people.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Cant say id really believe it, 
my horses have peed infront of me.
Foxy used to do it on the way back from most rides.......Banjo never used to....once he saw foxy do it he started to aswell :lol: lol nothing to do with trust in me im afraid :wink:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think ive heard about it before...but i dont know if i really believe it..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't believe it. Why would a horse pee in a trailer then? They are not comfortable then?!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

We have a draft mare at our barn who pees at least once on a trail ride always in the same spot. Doesn't matter who's ridin' her, what other horses she's with, nothing. She's wants to pee, she's gonna pee. lol


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

What about poopin, cause my horses poop every time I put them in the cross ties?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks all. I really don't buy it either, especially since I couldn't find anything to back it up. Seriously, if bodily functions=trust then Blaze really loves me. Yeesh :shock:


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i think peeing is peeing with horses, bladder full it is coming out. Sonny doesnt pee in cross ties but he sure lets a good poo fly-each and every time


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I don't buy it either. I took a lesson on a horse I have NEVER been around, let alone rode...and he peed with me on his back 5 minutes into the lesson :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My horse stopped in the middle of a parade to pee in the street...I highly doubt it was because he was comfortable with me. 

I DO believe it was because he wanted to embarass me in front of the whole town though..but that's a different story.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

When you gotta go... you just gotta go. 

I don't believe it, if a horse has to pee, they'll pee as long as there's no 'danger' around.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vida pees when I'm on her back, standing next to her or just hangin out. She must really love and trust me :wink:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My horse pees in front of me cause he needs to pee.


----------



## charroit (Jul 23, 2008)

My mustang mare who still doesnt trust anyone pees when ever she gets nervous. (But then again she's a train wreak mentally.)

We'll go into the roundpen and she'll start shaking like theres no tomorrow then she pees. So I really can't see how that would make any sense. Lol


----------

